# rrp class



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

hello all. im in texas and wanted to find out who has been taking the class and details. did it take a long wait to get assigned to the class. if you take the class can you legally work until you get the paperwork done? is there a way to get around it with a signed paper from the homeowner releasing liability. where around dallas /fort worth can i find a class. i just heard about this last week on contractor talk. none of the other contractors i work around had any idea what i was talking about.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like your state has a lead program here, but the new EPA one will "trump" that, some states are taking over the program.

Look here for a trainer near you.

You cannot work on any pre 1978 home after April 22 without having certification on hand.
You need two certificates.
Certified Firm Certification, this is a $300 fee to register with the EPA, most are reporting 30-45 day turnarounds to get certs.

Certified Renovator, this is the class certification, check the link above, classes run from $99 (if sponsored by a company like SW) to $300.
Check with your local suppliers and HBA's to see if they are offering classes.

Although there is currently an opt out, it will be removed on April 22.

There is a lot of information here and on CT, read up and feel free to ask away.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP: Have y'all got certified yet? If not, do you plan to?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Although I doubt we will do much pre 78, we will be certified. My state just adopted the rule last week, I knew it was coming and chose to wait to pay the state certification fee rather than the EPA. There have been no classes offered in my area and my SW rep is setting up one in Las Vegas that we will attend.
So far there is only 1 CR registered within 100 miles.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dude where are you FROM??


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Although I doubt we will do much pre 78, we will be certified. My state just adopted the rule last week, I knew it was coming and chose to wait to pay the state certification fee rather than the EPA. There have been no classes offered in my area and my SW rep is setting up one in Las Vegas that we will attend.
> So far there is only 1 CR registered within 100 miles.


Make sure you write that trip off as a business expense.

My buddy, who's never been a 100% professional painting contractor( because he pays under the table), took the course and is now a certified lead worker.

Piece of cake WGP.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

nEighter said:


> dude where are you FROM??


sorry, i guess i havent updated my profile. im ney to this site. im from texas near dallas.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

im trying to figure out which is worse : 
take the class , give full disclosure to client, and then they sue you because the lead containment fails for some reason.
dont take the class, plead ignorance if i get caught, pay the fine.
stop bidding on pre 1978 houses.
all of these option are bad.
who out there has taken the class and how much trouble will it be to comply. will it double or triple or more your labor time?
have any of you heard of any painter dying of lead poisoning lately? (getting shot doesnt count as lead poisoning)
is this covered under general liability insurance? ie:lawsuits pertaining to lead poisoning?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WiseGuys,

understandably you are very interested in all these details. Unfortunately we have been discussing many of these points for quite some time. So as to spare us the tedium of rehashing and repeating much info, could you read through the RRP threads. I think you will find a plethora of helpful info that will get you ready for this program..


----------

